# Hyatt Hacienda Del Mar MF



## HDiaz1 (Jul 12, 2019)

Any Hyatt Hacienda Del Mar owners? 

Did maintenance fees really go up from $900 in 2018 to over $1500 last year? Was this a one time thing or permanent? Was there a special assessment? 

Not an owner yet but I have a good offer for hacienda Del Mar but I’m a little concerned with the drastic increase in fees from 2018 to 2019. Do you know what the fees will be for 2020? 

Thank you,


----------



## SteelerGal (Jul 12, 2019)

It was always $1500 however it was closed due to the Hurricane so HRC only charged half the fees.


----------



## HDiaz1 (Jul 12, 2019)

SteelerGal said:


> It was always $1500 however it was closed due to the Hurricane so HRC only charged half the fees.



Oh! So this person is lying to me! Good to know. Looks like this deal won’t happen! Thank you for clarifying. 
They showed me a 2018 bill and it was just under $900 but what you’re saying makes sense. Thank you.


----------



## SteelerGal (Jul 13, 2019)

Many current owners are waiting for the property to open.  Unfortunately it had to be completely gutted is my understanding.


----------



## Sapper (Jul 13, 2019)

SteelerGal said:


> Many current owners are waiting for the property to open.  Unfortunately it had to be completely gutted is my understanding.



It was. I have seen photos where the units were taken down to the metal studs. When they reopen everything will be brand new. Should be nice.


----------



## Ann123 (Sep 25, 2019)

I just spoke to someone at Dorado Transport. They are waiting for the Cerromar to be torn down before they repair the Hacienda from the hurricane damage. I waited for 15 years for them to demolish the Cerromar, it’s still standing. I received $4,000 for a timeshare I paid $25,000 for. Good luck waiting for them to do anything but collect their maintenance fees.


----------



## bdh (Sep 29, 2019)

Ann123 said:


> I just spoke to someone at Dorado Transport. They are waiting for the Cerromar to be torn down before they repair the Hacienda from the hurricane damage. I waited for 15 years for them to demolish the Cerromar, it’s still standing. I received $4,000 for a timeshare I paid $25,000 for. Good luck waiting for them to do anything but collect their maintenance fees.



Your info of "_They are waiting for the Cerromar to be torn down before they repair the Hacienda from the hurricane damage_" contradicts what has been reported by Hyatt and others that HDM has been undergoing hurricane renovations for the past year.


----------



## grevas1 (Oct 12, 2019)

HDiaz1 said:


> Any Hyatt Hacienda Del Mar owners?
> 
> Did maintenance fees really go up from $900 in 2018 to over $1500 last year? Was this a one time thing or permanent? Was there a special assessment?
> 
> ...



The fees for 2020 have increased and here is the breakdown-

Operating Fee- $1533.14 = 30% increase from 2019
Reserve fee- $350 = -7.72% decrease
M/F- $1883.14 = 21.27% increase
Disaster Recovery Reserve (one time fee)= $420.10

Total fees for 2020- $2303.24 = 48.32% from 2019.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 12, 2019)

grevas1 said:


> The fees for 2020 have increased and here is the breakdown-
> 
> Operating Fee- $1533.14 = 30% increase from 2019
> Reserve fee- $350 = -7.72% decrease
> ...



Dang, that is almost a 50% increase...for something that is still not open...


----------



## WalnutBaron (Oct 17, 2019)

Looks like the best way to visit this property is to own at Pinon Pointe or one of the other lower MF properties and use CUP points to trade in. The new MF levels are starting to get into the Hawaii MF territory--and Puerto Rico is nice, but it's not Hawaii.


----------



## Sapper (Oct 18, 2019)

WalnutBaron said:


> Looks like the best way to visit this property is to own at Pinon Pointe or one of the other lower MF properties and use CUP points to trade in. The new MF levels are starting to get into the Hawaii MF territory--and Puerto Rico is nice, but it's not Hawaii.



I think it’s going to be a great property once they finish rebuilding it.  However, as you say, it’s not Hawaii.


----------

